
IOTA Swarm Behavior Controller and Economic Clustering - rhyzom
https://www.bitrates.com/news/p/iota-controlled-agent-swarm-intelligence-and-swarm-nodes-in-economic-clustering
======
rhyzom
is that what a parallel machine economy in the context of IoT implies? i
recall an year ago or so a looooong thread of IOTA bashing circle jerk here:)
which did make sense at the time, of course & was packed with valuable
information and references.

but an year has gone by since. and a lot of other things have come to light...
would love to hear any non-plebbit "bitcoin maximalist" (or even
"cryptocurrency") input/commentary (which is why i thought of sharing this
here, i guess).

